# 4x4x4 - April 10 - 16, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.*

Thanks, and good luck!

1. U' r2 F' U F l d2 F2 r2 b2 d F u l U L D' b2 R2 B2 u f' U B U L2 F' l' d' R U R' B d' B' R2 d L' b2 R

2. f u L B' u' L2 u2 r u F D' r d' R' b2 r' D r2 B R2 U F2 l B2 d2 B2 U' r' U b2 R' d' r d' L' F' d2 l U' r

3. L2 b' D' r2 u2 f' R' F' u r2 F' r' U l' D' L2 F2 l' f R b R' f2 d' L' b u2 L' b R' f D r' D2 R D B u2 B2 R2

4. f' d' r f' L2 U2 l2 D' F' D2 R' F2 d' L d f' r2 u2 R f' U' L2 u B2 D R2 u' B2 l2 b u2 R' U b r' d2 L U L' D2

5. L f' l' f d' B D F' l' d2 f l2 B' l' b2 r' D2 F u' B r2 f' r' B' L' U L' B2 d R' F2 R' b d' r2 U f U' l2 D'


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 12, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 66.23
Times: 1:09.25, (1:16.61), 1:03.03, (59.31), 1:06.42


----------



## Erik (Apr 13, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1 min 35.24
Times: 1:30.52, (1:29.20), (2:01.83), 1:45.01, 1:30.19


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 14, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 1:55.90
Times: 1:54.22, (2:06.19), 1:58.06, (1:45.12), 1:55.41

OLL parity on all except the 4th...


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 15, 2006)

Jon Morris
88.32
85.83, 91.12, (82.15), 88.00, (109.68)

I've completely lost it


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 16, 2006)

Name : Guillaume Meunier
times : 2:25.66, (1:50.12), 1:58.78, (2:41.08), 2:24.45
Average : 2:16.29

I'm looking for the sub120 !!  

Guillaume


----------



## chrisbcubing (Apr 16, 2006)

name chris brownlee

times 1:50.46, 2:06.39, 2:16.90, 2:09.21, 1:56.92


not looking ahead very well today


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 16, 2006)

Average: 1:04.99
Times: (56.97), 1:01.37, 1:02.21, 1:11.39 O, (1:13.02) P

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. I am not happy with the last two solves .

Michael Fung


----------



## dougreed (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you all for competing!
*
1. Michael Fung..........1:04.99
2. Frank Morris..........1:06.23
3. Jon Morris............1:28.32
*
4. Erik Akkersdijk.......1:35.24
5. Craig Bouchard........1:55.90
6. Chris Brownlee........2:04.17
7. Guillaume Meunier.....2:16.29


----------

